# Garro, Flight of the Eisenstein, and the Inquisition



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

*SPOILER* For Flight of the Eisenstein (I didn't see a post about this recently, I apologize if I'm simply renewing a long gone discussion)


At the end of the novel, Garro is addressed by Amendera Kendel and Lord Malcador on his fate, and it is mentioned that he will be needed in the future, along with Qruze, for a group to fight against the forces of Chaos. I'm assuming this may be hinting at them becoming members of the future Inquisition. 

Is it safe to assume that Garro eventually becomes an Inquisitor, or a member of the Daemonhunters? I think it would be cool to create some fluff around a Daemonhunter unit containing members of the Traitor Legions, that fled/escaped and remained loyal to the Emperor, as Garro and Qruze did. Would this be plausible, or do you think that I am jumping to conclusions, and that they were eventually imprisoned due to their Legions turning against the Imperium?



Edit:

Also - What do you guys think happened to the Titan that was on Istvaan III? It was said that the Titan was on an unreachable vox channel, along with the ships in orbit. Then the Titan basically sealed itself shut, just before the deployment of the virus bombs. I don't see the point in throwing away a Titan, even if its crew were to remain loayal to the Emperor, why not deploy Astartes to assassinate the crew, and instill a new crew. Or if it was loyal to Horus, why deploy it, then bomb the planet?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

It was loyal to Horus, although some of the crew where still loyal. It would of been suspicious if they didn't use a fully functioning titan. It also helped mop up the survivors.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

People have various opinions on what exactly Garro will go on to do. Alot of people, myself included, believe that he will go onto form a proto-inquisition of sorts along with the rest of them. Some others think he will go on to become one of the first Grey Knights, something i don't believe along with others. There are many reasons against him becoming a Grey Knight, will find the most that goes into quite abit of detail on it for you. Why he is gathering other Astartes though is still abit of a mystery.

As for the titan, i assume you are talking about the _Dies Irae_ which is the titan featured in both _False Gods _and _Galaxy in Flames_. In _Galaxy in Flames _you see the events that transpire aboard the titan. The traitors didn't abandon the titan, they shut it down and sealed it from the outside to survive the virus bombs that were inbound. And then Moderati Cassar, realising what was happening tried to kill the Princeps of the titan and keep it in loyalist hands, however he was killed by his friend Moderati Aruken whose ambitions of becoming a princeps himself led him to stay loyal to the Warmaster, rather than stay loyal and likely get killed on Istvaan. After the virus bombing the _Dies Irae _then along with the other traitors began to attack the loyalists who had survived. The _Dies Irae _continued to fight for the Warmaster during the Heresy and was present at the Seige of Terra, infact alledgedly being the first titan to break the walls of the Palace. It escaped the Siege and eventually destroyed taking part in an Iron Warriors attack by a Imperial Titan


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> eventually destroyed taking part in an Iron Warriors attack by a Imperial Titan


Awesome, where does that happen?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I wanna say that Garro is nabbing the other marines to form the grey knights, but the issue i have with this is that every grey knight is a pshyker and Garro isn't. Though his first mission was to get the UM librarian Rubio to join him. 

It makes sense to assume that he is helping to form the GK chapter because he is also bearing the chapter colors. Then again there is gonna be another short audio book continueing his story.(why they refuse to write printed books for this plot idk)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> Awesome, where does that happen?


_Storm of Iron_ by Graham McNeill.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't see why Garro couldn't be among the first of the GK, he has proved his unbreakable loyalty and already wears their colours.
Ok, he isn't a psyker but he doesn't really need to be, it might not have been until some time later that the GK's became all psyker. It's hard to apply modern fluff to whats going on in the Heresy series as it is all set 10k years ago, before the rot set in with the Imperium and before everything became bound up in superstition and ritual.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Ok, he isn't a psyker but he doesn't really need to be, it might not have been until some time later that the GK's became all psyker. It's hard to apply modern fluff to whats going on in the Heresy series as it is all set 10k years ago, before the rot set in with the Imperium and before everything became bound up in superstition and ritual.


Whilst that is true, one of the main reasons the modern Grey Knights are so effective against daemons is because they are all potent psykers. I fail to see how Nathaniel Garro would be so effective against the daemonic that it was saw fit to make him central (some postulate him as the first Grey Knight) in the foundation of Chapter 666. Apparently the upcoming _Codex: Grey Knights_ is going to drastically change the lore and include a lot of it, so I won't be suprised if it includes hints as to where the HH series is going with Garro and others. But at the moment I just can't really see him as a Grey Knight, influential in the proto-Inquisition almost certainly though.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

I would speculate that he will be a founding member of a traitor-marine hunting squad/unit/force similar to the idea of both the Deathwatch and the Grey Knights but specialized against traitors. This would be were his dedication and loyalty would be put to best use. Furthermore, as an Astarte he could be able to infiltrate the actual traitor armies and maybe sabotage a certain shield generator (slightly far-fetched I know but still). His unpainted (and thus silver, I think you guys are reading too much into that) would be more easily repainted to correspond to such a mission. Why such a operation wouldn't still exist is tricky but its possible they either completed their mission, lost all of their members or had a loyalty problem at some point.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

In a post-Nikaea Imperium, bringing together a Chapter of psykers is, no doubt, viewed with suspicion and fear. It might be that Garro was chosen to take initial command of Chapter 666 (at least during the initial recruitment phase) because of his proven loyalty in the face of almost impossible circumstances.
Then again, it might be that Garro is the only one trusted to travel around basically on his own. He's actually a proto-Inquisitor and whenever he gets a certain number of psykers together he might step aside and hand control over to the highest rank Astartes he has recruited.

GFP


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

both are good points and yet remember the first marine he recruits is a psyker so maybe he is in search of phsykers within the legions to get this ball rolling.

The other makes sense as well since malcador says he is a ghost. He could very well easily be utilized as a sabotaure as well as the rest of his recruits. Also keep in mind he is in search of astartes both loyal and traitor as well.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Thats another point, why is he looking for traitors? 

Good points about the psykers, that should have occured to be, but didn't. There are lots of ways to argue it, and the way I see it, if he is in fact the founder of the Daemon Hunters, here is how I see it broken down:

Garro, Qurze, Amendra, and that crazy psycher that appears in the last 3rd of the book (the one that appears in Garro's dreams) all begin the Daemonhunters (or Inquisition). I can see where it doesn't start out being a force of psykers, but becomes one, either through the death of Garro and Qurze, and the re-installment of a new leader who steers it in that direction, or by Garro tapping into previously unknown psychic abilities. They could use his dreams of the Psyker remembrancer as the first stages, and after being in the warp and such, his mental abilities could have been altered, unlocking the psychic ability. Who knows, that part of the book really threw me for a loop, I couldn't help but start a thread on it. I just can't see Garro in anything other than the Daemonhunters, he has proved to be much too great a warrior to simply be in the Inquisition, I'd picture him to be in the elite, serving with the elite.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

My big question is, that on the cover of _Garro: Legion of one_, its clearly not Garro being shown. Could it be Qruze?


----------



## sonn (Nov 25, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> My big question is, that on the cover of _Garro: Legion of one_, its clearly not Garro being shown. Could it be Qruze?


I'm pretty sure that is Qruze as the wolf head on his armour looks exactly like the Luna Wolves symbol.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

sonn said:


> I'm pretty sure that is Qruze as the wolf head on his armour looks exactly like the Luna Wolves symbol.


Unless of course, it is Loken. Controversial!


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I wish they would have made a written version, rather than audio. I heard that it gets kind of ridiculous as it goes on. I loved James Swallow's Blood Angel's Omnibus, but his HH book Nemesis wasn't that great imo.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Unless of course, it is Loken. Controversial!


Touché! k:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Rather hoping Loken will get written back in, preferably by Abnett when he does make his reapearence into the series. An audio book would just be wrong


----------



## katarr (Apr 4, 2010)

My understanding so far (and this is mostly based on the ending of the first 3 HH books and my own personal sense of 40k fictional romanticism) is that Garro, Qruze and the woman form the three aspects of the Inquisition. I believe that in the final book of the original HH trilogy when they are together with Malcador, the Sigilite says something along the lines of "your aim will be to combat traitors, evil and aliens" (Hereticus/Malleus/Zenos). I may be remembering it incorrectly but the impression I got felt clear cut and at the time there seemed to be a logical way of assigning which of the three would be most strongly linked with each faction of the inquisition.

This is not to say they directly create the three branches but a sort of preliminary organisation that lasts through the end of the heresy. Garro's searching out of marines could also lead to something similar for a preliminary Deathwatch/Grey Knights - they aren't immediately created as such (explains Garro not being a Psyker - maybe the first guy he recruits focuses on that?). This is just some general postulations but I do think it was indicated that the inquisition was coming into being at that point and this would lead to the Deathwatch and Grey knights also.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

katarr said:


> My understanding so far (and this is mostly based on the ending of the first 3 HH books and my own personal sense of 40k fictional romanticism) is that Garro, Qruze and the woman form the three aspects of the Inquisition. I believe that in the final book of the original HH trilogy when they are together with Malcador, the Sigilite says something along the lines of "your aim will be to combat traitors, evil and aliens" (Hereticus/Malleus/Zenos). I may be remembering it incorrectly but the impression I got felt clear cut and at the time there seemed to be a logical way of assigning which of the three would be most strongly linked with each faction of the inquisition.
> 
> This is not to say they directly create the three branches but a sort of preliminary organisation that lasts through the end of the heresy. Garro's searching out of marines could also lead to something similar for a preliminary Deathwatch/Grey Knights - they aren't immediately created as such (explains Garro not being a Psyker - maybe the first guy he recruits focuses on that?). This is just some general postulations but I do think it was indicated that the inquisition was coming into being at that point and this would lead to the Deathwatch and Grey knights also.


Trouble with that theory is that the Hereticus wasn't created till about 5,000 years after the Heresy.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I honestly think loken is dead. Actually Deader than dead because the last time we see him he waakes up and all he sees is the bombs falling to him. but some fluff has a way of changing things. As of why he seeking within the traitor legions well thats easy he simply searching for those who will not follow their primarch and stayed true to the emperor. anyway I think this just the beginning on how the Iquisition begins.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Dan Abnett has already said that Loken is not dead.
A bloody stupid idea in my opinion, but hey, he's Dan Abnett, he could put a 40K logo on a phone book and people would rave about it.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Dan Abnett has already said that Loken is not dead.
> A bloody stupid idea in my opinion, but hey, he's Dan Abnett, he could put a 40K logo on a phone book and people would rave about it.


Sorry never got that memo! Would love to see him do that to just to see how many morons buy a flippin phone book


----------



## katarr (Apr 4, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Trouble with that theory is that the Hereticus wasn't created till about 5,000 years after the Heresy.


Where abouts is that info from? Only because if everything else seems to fit I wouldn't put it past GW to retcon it.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

katarr said:


> Where abouts is that info from? Only because if everything else seems to fit I wouldn't put it past GW to retcon it.


Codex: Witch Hunters/Dark Heresy Rulebook/Inquisitor Rulebook

They were created to keep an eye on the Imperial Church and have expanded their responsibilities over the millennia.

I very much doubt the Hereticus will be retconned to have been created shortly after the Heresy, not with it being such a major part of 40k background.


----------

